
Kodi 18.0 - makepanic
https://kodi.tv/article/kodi-180
======
AdmiralAsshat
I'm excited to try the RetroPlayer feature. Currently I have a hook inside
Kodi to launch RetroArch so that I can play all my ROMs from the livingroom.
If that can all be moved within Kodi itself, all the better!

